# Uzu works



## Uzumakijl (Jul 10, 2009)

I just did this cleaning of some parodius shmup screenshot, I would like you guys to rate it, I'll add in this topic all of the works i've done and all of my future works but i'm not pretty much in the mood of it since gbatemp is being hell slow, But whatever lets get back to the topic.. 

Here i leave the original image:





Here the cleaning i did: 






This is my first cleaning job so i can't say is pretty well done but i want you guys to decide that, Well the damn twinbee leg was hard to clean, I had to do it 3 times cause it didn't looked well...(Twinbee is the thing which is doing the "V" with the fingers)

Please comment i accept any kind of opinions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Fixed


----------



## Zarkz (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Job


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

What exactly are you going to use this for???


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 12, 2009)

uzu has been successful in cleaning the picture


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 12, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Nice Job
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Thanks lol

Btw, I did a small work there its a really dumb thing but people loved him before the hype died:






Just a little work to test how to do .gif emotes hehehe don't take it too serious


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 7, 2009)

A new small work ...






I was bored as hell and i watched some Megaman 9 gameplay vids and i just need to do this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
I do wanna do another avatar about Protoman, But the only idea that comes to my mind is to make that scarf to move in a .gif avatar but is gonna be kinda hard since i haven't find lots of good screens of Protoman mode, Anyways i'll make some other things in a near future, I don't really have the time/inspiration to make anything better right now.


----------

